# Ps2 mouse compatible games



## Zeta (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a fat PS2 and the two USB slots have been sitting there not being used , and i was thinking , does anyone know which games are mouse compatible for ps2 ? The only ones i know are Half life and Red Faction 2 . What about other games made today such as BLACK , Ghost Recon , DarkWatch or any others ? What about RPGs ?


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Apr 16, 2008)

is this a joke?

it doesnt make a difference.


----------



## Zeta (Apr 17, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> is this a joke?
> 
> it doesnt make a difference.




Um , not that it's different , but having to use a mouse means more precision  when playing FPS games . But apparently , when using a USB mouse for a ps2 you'll also need a USB keyboard and so eventually it'll become like a pc .

Sadly , only few games are compatible with the USB mouse  . The ones i know are FFVII Dirge of Cerberus , Armored Core , HL , Red Faction 2 and FFXI


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Apr 17, 2008)

Zeta said:


> Um , not that it's different , but having to use a mouse means more precision  when playing FPS games . But apparently , when using a USB mouse for a ps2 you'll also need a USB keyboard and so eventually it'll become like a pc .
> 
> Sadly , only few games are compatible with the USB mouse  . The ones i know are FFVII Dirge of Cerberus , Armored Core , HL , Red Faction 2 and FFXI



there is no such thing as a computer game that is compatible with only a USB mouse and not  PS2 mouse.


----------



## Cromewell (Apr 17, 2008)

> Sadly , only few games are compatible with the USB mouse .


Yes, you are right. Only the games that are compatible with the mouse are compatible with the USB mouse 


> Um , not that it's different , but having to use a mouse means more precision when playing FPS games . But apparently , when using a USB mouse for a ps2 you'll also need a USB keyboard and so eventually it'll become like a pc .


What do you mean? Any USB mouse that works with a P/S2 adapter will work with any game and windows


----------



## Cromewell (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh wait. I understand now. PS2 is playstation 2. That being the case, I don't know what other games support a mouse.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Apr 18, 2008)

haha oh wow, you cant come to a computer forum and say "PS2" lol


----------



## Vizy (Apr 18, 2008)

i have a ps2...it has USB port and i tried pluggin in my mouse....no work. i used the wireless KeyBoard to talk smack the the online community of MC dub edition.


----------

